
WalkTo: How an idea became a real mobile app in 15 hours - pavlakoos
https://medium.com/@johnbiggs/walkto-how-an-idea-became-a-real-mobile-app-in-15-hours-51654dd4e083#.tptgojdj8
======
kokomo6
Visual programming?

~~~
jdbiggs
Pretty much?

